# Sticky  Chocolate and Chocolate factored studs



## Jason Zerrer

Been several threads lately so tried to compile the various responses in one. Hopefully thread title will come up first in search function. May be a title or two off. If anyone knows 100% for certain that a stud is no longer available shoot me a pm and I'll edit to reflect that and save someone the trouble of a goose chase. Also feel free to add anyone I missed...I'm sure I omitted some I should have thought of.

Choc factored blacks
FC AFC Cool Fuel 
FC Summit's Country Roads Take Me Home 
FC AFC It’s all over now baby blue 
FC AFC High Tech CEO* 
FC AFC Tiger McBunn * 
FC AFC Make It Happen Captain 
FC Peakebrookes Secret Weapon
FC Running With the Devil 
Special Agent M2 MH QAA 
Three Rivers Set The Hook MH 
FC Louisiana Black Magic Spell 
FC Swift River’s No Problems 
FC AFC Aces High III 
NAFC FC Barton’s Creek O’Mustad 
FC Watermarks Texas Welcome 
AFC lucyanas full speed ahead 
FC AFC Carolinas smoke on the water 
Anchors Away III MH QA2 
FC Free Spirit Par Shooter 
FC AFC Bo Whoop II 
Lean Angus QAA 
FC AFC Glenhoma's El Chupacabra 
FC AFC Tucquan's Ode To Sweetness 
OGF Augustus QAA 
AFC Coolwater's Ready To Go
FC AFC Whitie IV
HRCH MHR TNT Pirate Lit The Fuse MH QAA
FC AFC River Oaks Way Da Go Rocky
CFC-CAFC-HRCH Jazztime Hawkeye MH
FC-AFC Knockout Punch
DucDogz Cooncreek Deuce Is Wild And Troublesome QAA MH
Troublesome Fowl Pursuits NDL QAA
HRCH Prairie Peak Road Greater MH QA2
AFC Hockley Creek's Southpaw
Holloways Lean River General QA2
FC AFC Holland Cliffs In Hot Pursuit (tri-factored)
AFC Short Stack Double Or Nothin'
Ten Bears Skywalker QAA
GRHRCH Back woods Gambler UH MNR
FC Sureshot's Watt's Up
Gator Point's Hard Workin' Man NDL QAA


Chocolate
FC AFC Rebel Ridges Rise and Fall MH 
FC AFC Way da go Call of the Wild 
AFC Choco’s Lickity Split 
AFC Arnold's Burly Tabster MH 
AFC Ten Bear’s Road Trip 
FC WTB Man on the Stand 
FC AFC cudas blue Ryder 
FC AFC Barracuda Blue 
FC Nan-dool elwood blues 
FC Bayou Magic's Rouxster Bleu
Captn's Sierra Shadow Ale "Porter" QAA 
HRCH They Call Me Tater Salad MH QAA 
GRHRCH Tiger's Come Home Boy MH 
GRHRCH SRSACC SRSAC Spring River's Yankee Captain MNH HOF MH QAA
GRHRCH Bayou Magic's Tough as a Boot QAA
Frankel's Perfect Line Thunder QAA 
Benson Bobo's Kaw From Ouranos QAA 
GRHRCH Gator Pts. Magnum Gentle Ben QAA 
GRHRCH Big Mamou’s Run Forest Run MH 
GRHRCH Barracuda Brown from big mamou town MH 
GRHRCH Dakota’s Cajun Roux MH 
GRHRCH Riptides Ragin Red Bullsprig MH QAA 
FC HRCH Black Ice's Carbon Copy Of Ammo Mud Bud MH QAA
Bayou Magic's Dave Robicheaux MH QAA 
Glenhoma's Minister of Defense QAA 
Glen Lake F-One-O-Wonder MH QAA 
GRHRCH Huntington's Aged T Perfection MH 
Magic Bloux Marker QAA 
Wing Magic's Santa Fe Jake QA2 MH 
AFC Brink's Buster Brown 
OGF Woodrow MH QA2 
Coolwater's Bad Bad Leroy Brown QAA 
Arnold's Burly Skid Mark QA2 
Candlewood's Cash On The Line QAA
Dynamic Fisherman QAA
Ryder's Bull Rush QAA
North Mountain Nudge Nudge MH QAA
HRCH Frankels Running Storm MH QAA
HRCH CH Bally's Swinging For The Fence MH QAA
Nan-Dool Irish Blues MH QAA
GRHRCH Revitt Up’s Power Surge MH
Windstorm Lightning MH QAA
Ten Bears Talk to Me Oscar MH QAA
Stars Sweet Java QAA
GRHRCH UH 3 Ring Tycho's Supernova Of Tgk MH
Rattlin Ridge Otter Mcbunn MH QA2
GRHRCH CT's Why Be Normal "Troy" MH
LZL's Pirates Keeper of the Code MH QAA
Truline's Wild Son MH QAA
GRHRCH Hardy Lakes Chipotle Gump MH
Crown of Aces in Costa's Shadow QAA MH NDL
GRHRCH Potacocowa Creek's Augustus Mcrae of Big Mamou QAA MH
GRHRCH Mad River's Darby Runnin' with Gump MH
GRHRCH UH Mississippi Mayhem QAA MH



*Potentially Limited to VERY limited

This is info gleaned from various sources, as such I have done my best to be accurate. Investigate on your own to confirm. Health clearances easily found with about 120 seconds of your time on the internet on all but a couple dogs.

edited 3/7/21


----------



## Gunners Up

A couple of studs to add to your list:

Black Chocolate Factored Stud: Glenhoma's El Chupacabra QAA "Chupa". 2013 National Derby List, QA2, Open 1st, Open 2nd, Open 4th, Amateur 3rd, Amateur 4th. Qualifier for the 2017 NRC. EIC & CNM Clear. OFA Good.










Chocolate Stud: Glenhoma's Minister of Defense QA2 "Deacon". Qualifying 1st, Qualifying 2nd & Qualifying 3rd. EIC & CNM Clear. OFA Excellent


----------



## Jason Zerrer

Great ones! added


----------



## Hunt'EmUp

Pretty sure a bunch of those are unavailable, Blue Ryder has very few straws remaining; at least when I asked there were more FC AFC Barracuda Blue MH Straws, Pretty sure Pirate doesn't have any left. Also I don't think Drake is available (OFA last pup DOB 2013), and his brother Roux (is private-owner breeding only). Think High Tech and Tiger McBunn are very limited

Also one to add Glen Lake F-One-O-Wonder MH QAA (Am. pts), and there are about 4-5 Ammo siblings that have multiple higher titles and are QAA, a few with AA pts.


----------



## Kyle_Daniel

Got a 5 1/2 month old Cuda's Blue Ryder pup. From my understanding, after that breeding there is now only two left.


----------



## Dave Burton

I believe FC Swift Rivers No Problem is black and choco factored.


----------



## DDietrich

Chocolate stud
GRHRCH Bayou Magic's Tough as a Boot QAA


----------



## swliszka

Ace's High III or Willie..was FC/AFC/CFC/CNAFC plus Top Derby dog over AA 300 points., HOF.


----------



## Jason Zerrer

Goodbye pirate. Limiteds noted. Anyone hear anything recent about rascal or chip? Especially chip...


----------



## Hunt'EmUp

Jason Zerrer said:


> Goodbye pirate. Limiteds noted. Anyone hear anything recent about rascal or chip? Especially chip...


Rascal last I heard Marylin Fender was going to release a couple of straws a year, Chip is not publicly available if I remember correctly; might not be any left. Perhaps Marylin will chime in, she is sometimes on the forum.

Ammo's Brothers
Bayou Magic's Dave Robicheaux MH QAA (Am pts.)
HRCH Black Ice's Carbon Copy Of Ammo Mud Bud "Buddy" MH/QAA
GRHRCH Huntington's Aged T Perfection MH 
Magic Bloux Marker QAA (Am win)
HRCH Santa Fe's Jumping Jake Flash MH QAA
Wing Magic's Santa Fe Jake QA2 MH


----------



## Sabireley

Brinks Buster Brown owned by Steve Ferguson and Jeff Bandel


----------



## bigo181979

Black chocolate factored
Louisiana Black Magic Spell "Hex" QAA 
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=100927


----------



## Purpledawg

Ironwood's Hoosier Healer MH Chocolate 
A powerful naturally straight runner marking phenomen

Both parents black national finalists
Material grandson of Dare to Dream

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=41263


----------



## Kaiser878

Aces wild marsh buddy MH 
Black chocolate/yellow factored
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=96727


----------



## John Gianladis

I saw Hex run Derby and Qual. He was very impressive and I think has an Open win now. Also, I think Choco is an FC-AFC, but can't swear to it.

JG


----------



## saltgrass

Gator PT Kennels just had a Rascal litter hit the ground a week or two ago.


----------



## bigo181979

John Gianladis said:


> I saw Hex run Derby and Qual. He was very impressive and I think has an Open win now. Also, I think Choco is an FC-AFC, but can't swear to it.
> 
> JG


 You are correct. Took a 1st in his first open and too RJ in his second. Looks like he's got a good career ahead of him. I watched him in a coupl ederby's very nice running dog and a brother to Frank Prices dog GRHRCH Bayou Magic's Tough as a boot, who is chocolate.


----------



## Marilyn Fender

The litter has been sold for a very long time..

Marilyn Fender - co-owner with Mandy at Gator Point


----------



## Matts1122

Have a friend with one of the rascal pups from gator point. Very nice pup.


----------



## Purpledawg

Rick Arnold has another up and coming chocolate Skid

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...Mark-QA2-Chocolate-Lab-for-Stud-(CA)-(OR)-(MT)


----------



## twinriver

GRHRCH UH BIGGG THUNDER STORM MNH is a beast in the field and a big baby in the house. He is black and chocolate factored. Received his first Master National and Grand pass at two years old. Passed three straight Master Nationals to put him in the Hall of Fame. He has also had a successful SRS career finishing 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th in events.


----------



## Bayou Magic

bigo181979 said:


> You are correct. Took a 1st in his first open and too RJ in his second. Looks like he's got a good career ahead of him. I watched him in a coupl ederby's very nice running dog and a brother to Frank Prices dog GRHRCH Bayou Magic's Tough as a boot, who is chocolate.


Actually Hex took the RJ in his third Open. Told Brian his career is done. He's trending downward!  
My move to LA put Boot's all age career on hold for a while, but we are about to jump in. Hopefully, both of these boys (still 2 years old) will have long successful AA careers. Love both of them.

fp


----------



## DuckDynasty

Not sure of availability but maybe someone could confirm for these other titled chocolate factored blacks:

FC AFC River Oak's Way-Da-Go Rocky
NAFC FC Gusto's Last Control
AFC HRCH Coolwater's Ready To Go
FC AFC Whitie IV
AFC CFC CAFC Chugach Hills Jazz's Rascal
CFC CAFC HRCH Jazztime Hawkeye MH

And a few more QAA chocolates for the list:

HRCH UH Candlewood's Cash On The Line QAA (availability?)
Dynamic Fisherman MH QAA
Ryder's Bull Rush QAA
North Mountain Nudge Nudge MH QAA
HRCH Frankels Running Storm MH QAA


----------



## Troy Tilleraas

HRCH MHR TNT Pirate Lit The Fuse MH QA2 "CANNON" 2nd place open, 6th place in an SRS
View attachment 48050


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

Three Rivers Set The Hook MH QAA
Qual win at 25 months, MH at 30 months with no HT Training.
Has produced pups with derby points, QAA, MH,SH,JH, HRCH and HRC CH.
OFA good hips, normal elbows, CERF Clear, EIC,CNM,PRA, RD/OSD, Dilute, clear!
Natural and frozen breedings.
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/studdog.asp?id=43470


----------



## RockyDog

Rocky's Red Hot Shot MH QA2
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=66123
Chip has OFA good hips, normal elbows, and is EIC, CNM, PRA, RD/OSD, Dilute clear


----------



## bigo181979

Bayou Magic said:


> Actually Hex took the RJ in his third Open. Told Brian his career is done. He's trending downward!
> My move to LA put Boot's all age career on hold for a while, but we are about to jump in. Hopefully, both of these boys (still 2 years old) will have long successful AA careers. Love both of them.
> 
> fp


 Oh it was a RJ in his 3rd? Yeah definitely time to wash that dog out. He should just send him to come live with me lol.


----------



## championretrievers

6x GRHRCH UH Barracuda Brown From Big Mamou Town MH MNR


http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=19653

3xGRHRCH UH Big Mamou's Run Forest Run GUMP MH MNH5**



http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=26809

HRCH Big Mamou's I Yam What I Yam MH


http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=102939

HRCH Scooby Doo From Big Mamou MH(0ne Grand pass)




http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=86154


----------



## Tim West

Bayou Magic's Rouxster Bleu also has a Amateur Win. He's out of the second Roux/Tyra litter.


----------



## Gunners Up

Glenhoma's El Chupacabra aka "Chupa" wins the Open @ Tulsa Retriever Club FT qualifying him for the 2017 NRC. Places 4th in the Amateur at Tulsa as well.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Gunners Up said:


> Glenhoma's El Chupacabra aka "Chupa" wins the Open @ Tulsa Retriever Club FT qualifying him for the 2017 NRC. Places 4th in the Amateur at Tulsa as well.


Way to go Chupa! Congrats Richard!


----------



## championretrievers

Now 4xGRHRCH UH Big Mamou's Run Forest Run MH MNH5** . Gump just passed his fourth Grand with perfect scores. Four Gump babies passed the Grand(three of them two years old) and one pup made it to the fourth series. In addition he sired Benson, the youngest HRCH (also on the derby list for 2016 that won his first open amateur as a two year old). These pups are all out of separate breedings and are a testament to his ability to produce quality chocolate pups.


----------



## saltgrass

Well aware of all the dogs talked about in the post. Question is there and new blood anyone would add to this list of great dog? Got my eye on Richards dog Decon. But have a yr to figure it all out.


----------



## Joshsteggell

saltgrass said:


> Well aware of all the dogs talked about in the post. Question is there and new blood anyone would add to this list of great dog? Got my eye on Richards dog Decon. But have a yr to figure it all out.


standing at stud:
Arnold’s burly Skidmark
19 all age points
#1 chocolate open dog last year
EIC/CNM clear
OFA hips/elbows

[email protected]


----------

